

Sweet Krispy Kreme worker surprises man on quest for rejection - moubarak
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/krispy-kreme-donut-order-rejection-video-153858341.html

======
antidoh
The guy was exercising his rejection acceptance abilities, but instead his
arguably silly request was honored.

The lesson is, don't pre-reject your requests. Make the request, and let the
other party decide if they'll reject or not.

------
antidoh
Olympic Committee copyright shock troops in three ... two ... one ...

